# Future wife moving to USA



## ryanhubler (Jan 9, 2012)

I am a US citizen and my fiancee is a UK citizen. We will marry in the UK, then settle in the US after the honeymoon and will remain for a few years. 

I know I need a visa to marry her in the UK, but am not sure how/when to get her a visa to be able to stay with me in the US. We want to come straight back from our honeymoon and go right into the US without hesitation. Any advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ryanhubler said:


> I am a US citizen and my fiancee is a UK citizen. We will marry in the UK, then settle in the US after the honeymoon and will remain for a few years.
> 
> I know I need a visa to marry her in the UK, but am not sure how/when to get her a visa to be able to stay with me in the US. We want to come straight back from our honeymoon and go right into the US without hesitation. Any advice? Thanks in advance!


you are giving yourself double the visa work ...
if you are settling in the US ..get married there ... apply for a fiancee visa now it takes 8-10months


----------



## ryanhubler (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for the quick reply. the reason we are getting married in the Uk is because she's had the place picked out since she was a little girl, and all her family is here. I know that it may require an extra visa, but is there any way at all for her to come back with me after we marry and be able to stay?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ryanhubler said:


> thanks for the quick reply. the reason we are getting married in the Uk is because she's had the place picked out since she was a little girl, and all her family is here. I know that it may require an extra visa, but is there any way at all for her to come back with me after we marry and be able to stay?


You will require a spousal visa once you get in married in the UK to bring her to the US ... it will take about a year to get


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ryanhubler said:


> thanks for the quick reply. the reason we are getting married in the Uk is because she's had the place picked out since she was a little girl, and all her family is here. I know that it may require an extra visa, but is there any way at all for her to come back with me after we marry and be able to stay?


Why not go the K route and then have the frilly party in the UK? The answer is unfortunately not what you want to hear.


----------



## ryanhubler (Jan 9, 2012)

twostep said:


> Why not go the K route and then have the frilly party in the UK?


That's a pretty good idea... we could have the ceremony with all the family and stuff in england, then with K-1 visa we could get into the us and just get married for the certificate. would she have to leave after the 90 days, or would they let her apply for residency then?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ryanhubler said:


> That's a pretty good idea... we could have the ceremony with all the family and stuff in england, then with K-1 visa we could get into the us and just get married for the certificate. would she have to leave after the 90 days, or would they let her apply for residency then?


Double check - can the church marry you without civil marriage?


----------



## ryanhubler (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll have to check with the church... but I don't think it actually functions as a church anymore (has no congregation) so it's really just known as an old building. assuming that's ok, can a K-1 be done in 7 months?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ryanhubler said:


> I'll have to check with the church... but I don't think it actually functions as a church anymore (has no congregation) so it's really just known as an old building. assuming that's ok, can a K-1 be done in 7 months?


Church in the sense of institution and marriage ceremony. Some countries require proof of civil proceedings prior to church weddings.
There is no set time frame. It depends on a number of factors from sponsor to backgrounds.


----------



## ryanhubler (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll be using my sister and brother-in-law as a joint-sponsor for her as I am currently a student and unemployed. None of us have a criminal background of any type. Would that help to get it through a little more quickly? I've been researching and the normal time for a fiance/spousal visa in the UK is around 10 business days. Why does it take over half a year for the same visa from the US?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ryanhubler said:


> I'll be using my sister and brother-in-law as a joint-sponsor for her as I am currently a student and unemployed. None of us have a criminal background of any type. Would that help to get it through a little more quickly? I've been researching and the normal time for a fiance/spousal visa in the UK is around 10 business days. Why does it take over half a year for the same visa from the US?


This question should be directed to USCIS:>)

6-12 months if everything is snow white.


----------

